# Wolves



## snake boy (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey,can anyone tell me where i can buy a wolf (pup). Thanks


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

Take it you have a DWA licence??


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I saw someone with wolves in the DWA section a while back might be worth doing a search they might be able to help you...


----------



## snake boy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Jerboa, and to op, im getting my dwa soon.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

What do you need to get a DWA for wolves? Just curious...


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

*yup*

sure do
but to have them they will be need to be housed in a small field like place with big fences found it. like your own minature forest.also has to have a nice bit house/open wooden hutch to keep it in. ive used to no before i mooved house who had an adult pair in a acre field with big fences andthe house thing. they produced many pups but the male iis to old now so they dont breed any more
you are not aloud to keep it roaming your house. that will defeat the purpose of a dwa licence. but if you visit it and handle and stroke it every day, it becomes much like a big dog who lives outside, my friend used to go in with them and stroke them but you have to be aware that these animals are aas good as wild so if u are the wolf best mate, it will still kill you while feeding. food is there top priority. another thing he used to do is cook the raw meet so it has no blood in it because if you got bit by the wolf, the blood wont stimulate feeding as it would be an unknown taste
hopes this helps


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

beastluke said:


> another thing he used to do is cook the raw meet so it has no blood in it because if you got bit by the wolf, the blood wont stimulate feeding as it would be an unknown taste


:gasp::bash:


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

*??*

??? thats what the guy used to do but not give it to them hot of course let it cool


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Whats a DWA????


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

lol you don't want a wolf. there behavior is so different from a dog and you will have to study there behavior for a long time because if you don't you will get your self in trouble. do you live in a city? if you do the wolf will get stressed! and there scared of people. you will need a 8 foot high fence maybe a 12 and a special diet. adult wolf will oftern challenge you for the alpha position. but if your serious and and have allot of space good luck! id love to own a wolf but i live in the city and it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

beastluke said:


> ??? thats what the guy used to do but not give it to them hot of course let it cool


1. You pretty much take away the one natural thing from the wolf
2. Wolves aren't "made" to digest cooked meats
3. You loose digestive enzymes in the meat when its cooked
4. It is crap for their teeth
5. Bones can/will splinter
6. You will loose most of the nutrients in the food
I could go on forever....


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

if you would like to do research or even volunteer work try the wolf conservation sanctery in reading just google it!

they let you walk them on a monthly basis if you become a member!

they also have many different subspecies of wolf! the grey wolf, mckenzie valley wolf, eurasion and many others.


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

DRD said:


> if you would like to do research or even volunteer work try the wolf conservation sanctery in reading just google it!
> 
> they let you walk them on a monthly basis if you become a member!
> 
> This is a very good idea, Worked at a zoo for a time and looking after Wolf. and IMO you really have to know what your doing, we were never aloud to go into the enclosure on your own, there had to be 2 of you at all times, even when i have been with tame wolves on walks there was allways 2 handles per wolf on a strong chain.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

il inform danny (talktotheanimals)about this thread.
he has lots of experience with wolves and can probably answer any questions you have all i know is that you will deffinatly need a dwa
stu


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Stu!!

The dynamics within a wolfpack structure are so complex that this is not an animal for an ordinary lay-person (no offence!). To understand how the mind of a wolf works you need to study them and work with them for many years. 

The social, physical and intellectual requirements of the wolf are far beyond the intricacies of that required to stimulate a domestic dog . To favour a wolf as a pet is all well and good as a dream but could be a nightmare in reality for both yourself and the animal, apart from the fact that no wolf can be kept singularly and requires full social interaction with other wolves for enviromental enrichment. 

To work with them and not understand their social boundaries within the pack structure would be highly dangerous to yourself, remembering foremost that these aren't domestic dogs but highly intelligent predators.

As a wolf keeper of many years standing, I would not envisage keeping them myself without a network of other keepers to rely on.


----------

